# Does anyone have an older chi with good teeth?



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

What's the best way to ensure my chihuahua keeps all his teeth and good oral hygiene? I brush his teeth (as much as he would let me) His favorite toy is the "rope" bone and i don't feed him any canned food. Anything else i shoyuld be doing?


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

thinking of discontinuing the toothpaste use and start using raw organic coconut oil (same one i use). Is coconut ok for them?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have an older chi, and his/her teeth are fine; Great! Brushing is usually the way to go. I haven't heard of coconut oil for teeth, but it is so good for everything else! Genetics also are a large part of 'good' teeth. My chi's are the kind that I have to have their teeth done every year by the vet.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

he's 4 months.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

coconut oil is excellent for dogs just like it is for people, brush away with it if he lets you. also, raw bones are also good for scraping teeth clean. bully sticks are good too. Good quality kibble will help scrape teeth clean as well.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

He eats Acana.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chad is 11 and has great teeth. He has had dentals at the Vet every 1-2 years as needed since he was about 3 years old. He was on a raw diet with bones when he was young but because of the shape of his mouth it wasn't helping with his teeth. We ended up seeing the dental specialist after he broke a tooth on a chicken wing. It's probably well worth the visit to a dental specialist Vet if you are worried about his teeth long term to work out a plan.


----------

